# IH 666 oil leak in the antifreeze



## ac_mech (May 30, 2010)

I have a IH 666 with a 310 engine that oil is leaking into the antifreeze. I think it is leaking in the oil cooler but have not got a chance to take the cooler off and leak check yet. The motor was rebuilt about 6 months ago and haven't had this problem until about a week ago. Any other ideas about where the oil could be coming from or the best way to leak check the oil cooler? Also any ideas about the best place to find an oil cooler from? The only ones I have been able to find are for the 312 engine and I'm not sure if it will fit the 310 or not.


----------



## ac_mech (May 30, 2010)

After some more research I found out that the tractor has the 312 diesel engine. Sorry about the confussion.


----------

